# Scheduled website downtime



## JBroida (Sep 3, 2013)

***Notice***

At some point tomorrow, we will shut down our website for a bit. This should be no more than a couple of hours max. During this time, we will finally be implementing our upgraded server and system, which should improve loading speed, etc. However, the biggest upgrade tomorrow is that our website should be finally able to process international orders for us. This will include DHL Express and USPS Express for international customers. We will add other shipping options as time goes on (FedEx and UPS).

If you want to place an order while the website is down, just call me at the store (310)399-0300.

-Jon


----------



## JBroida (Sep 4, 2013)

Due to some trouble getting the api's to work properly, this downtime has been postponed... not sure when it will take place, as we are waiting on USPS and DHL to get back to us... Sorry for the confusion... we will keep you posted.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 11, 2013)

The Japanese Knife Imports&#65279; website will be down for a couple of hours from 10am on thursday Sept. 12th while we perform some maintenance on the backend system.


----------



## JBroida (Sep 13, 2013)

So, international shipping should now be working on our website (to most countries)... check it out and let me know if you have any problems. We also noticed some design glitches in the upgrade that should be resolved shortly, but all in all, the website seems to be up and running with the updated backend system and new server.

If you notice any problems, please shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]


----------

